# Ol'Dog gone !



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Had to put down my old dog buddy a couple weeks ago. He was a big guy & 11 yrs. old, so had pretty much run his course.
I lay his chest tumor to the darned grain dog food & my ignorance for not knowing about it.
I guess next time I have a big dog like that who is quite old I'll just put em down if really sick, because the #@%&*#$ vet charged me over $800 before I hardly knew what was happening & we still didn't know for sure, for sure what was making him so sick (but prolly a chest tumor, there was some sort of mass there that X-rays showed, but sonogram far more $).


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I also have an 11 year old that is showing her age. 

As for the vet bill. I'm not sure what to say. Did you know the vet was doing all this? Did you ask for a price? Some vets are used to owners willing to pay whatever to keep their pets going.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I am so sorry your friend is gone. 

He was a real lucky dog to have owned you.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry for you loss.
Did you take him to your vet or emergency vet? Emergency vets are very high.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

foaly said:


> I am so sorry your friend is gone.
> 
> He was a real lucky dog to have owned you.


Well said.:clap:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss

I know how much it hurts


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry.
I just had to take my Big Doggie to the vet....same thing..$800 before you could blink.

Again, same thing...they really never told me what was actually wrong. I think he tore both of his ACL's and was in a lot of pain. I was able to bring him home and have been medicating him for 2 weeks.

I am very, very sorry.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's so, so hard to lose an old friend. Rest in Peace, old buddy.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


I talked to a man last week who spent $4800 for treatment of a broken leg on his dog. :smack I asked what kind of dog --- a basset/beagle cross. 

I know the vet....He's really good on operating--on your wallet!

The worst part was, the day they removed the last dressing, the dog had to be euthanized....prostrate cancer. 

Sometimes you just can't catch a break...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think 11 years a good life span for an LGD. Many die before 10 years. GP especially don't have a long life span. 
Sorry you lost your dog. It was just his time. Every living thing has a season. I know that doesn't help the grief, but when we know that it helps us to feel better about the length of time we had them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My condolences on losing your friend.


----------

